
Lithium-Air Battery Breakthrough May Mean Game Over for Gasoline - _nh_
http://www.forbes.com/sites/williampentland/2015/10/31/lithium-air-battery-breakthrough-may-mean-game-over-for-gasoline/
======
anovikov
More than that. It may even mean electric airplanes beating the range of jet
powered!

